# SolenTTeers Meet **5th May**



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hello all SollenTTeers.

Its time to start the arrangements for the next meet.

As the last meet was on a Wednesday, and most managed to come, how about Wednesday 5th May.

I await your comments


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Date - good
Location - OK just concerned as most of the New Forest is restricted to 40mph it may not make for good driving.

Likewise hope you Neo 6R is up to date in Bournemouth :roll:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, the New Forest is rubbish for cruising due to traffic.
I say we should go for an earlier meet-up this time, and have a few meeting points so those who can't get out of work can catch up. It's better to stay away from those built up areas too (i.e. Bournemouth etc), especially around rush hour. There are so many open spaces in Dorset & Wilts, compared to Hants.

And we'll have to think of some fast roads for those of us heading home eastbound 
And if the weather's anything like tonight.... :-D


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Date no good for me, away on business 

Maybe next time!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Points noted (although I have to say that I live on the edge of the New Forest and realy enjoy the roads).

What about the following "loop".
Rownhams / "The Pots"-Winchester-Stockbridge-Salisbury-Downton-Cadnam / Sir John Barleycorn Pub. Some Dual carriageway and some twisty stuff and a pub at each end. :wink:

6.30p.m. at Rownhams.

Let me know :?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

sounds good. Some superb roads between winchester and stockbridge.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

phil said:


> sounds good. Some superb roads between winchester and stockbridge.


Agree, but skip The Pots as it is probably Curry night.

Back on the Bournemouth area, worth speaking to Mark-e-Bears & Homer about routes pubs etc down that way, as there are lots of good roads to the north (i.e. Verwood, Wimborne, Fordingbridge, Six Penny Handley etc), might make a good run for June?


----------



## HOMER (Mar 26, 2004)

looking forward to it already 8) 8) 
andy & helen


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > sounds good. Some superb roads between winchester and stockbridge.
> ...


Good point. It will be.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > sounds good. Some superb roads between winchester and stockbridge.
> ...


I spoke to Mark at the last meet about meeting in Bournemouth. It is def on the cards and we were thinking about getting some local Bournemouth interest at "The Quay for Cars" event in July.


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Will be cutting it fine for 12th as I am on a two day course which finishes in London on the 12th @ 5pm. May catch up with you a bit later in the evening though. 

Agree to stick away from the new forest, as tends to be single track and 40mph (obvious restrictions).

As Mark (Jog) said plan to get a bit more interest from he west of the area at Quay for my Car in July, then possibly do an east dorset run. :wink:

Not to interfere Mark but what about th 5th May? :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

On the basis that Mark cant make the 12th May, does anyone mind if it gets brought forward to 5th May.

Meet at Rownhams services (eastbound) at 6.30 ish then on to Winchester, Salisbury and back down to Cadnam again for a Beer.

I went up to the Surrey meet with JRV and Laurie, last Friday - a very good turn out of 20 TTs. I hope that some of these guys can make it down too. [smiley=dude.gif]

Can you please post your interest / comments ASAP so that I know who to pester and who to leave alone. 

Here's to a big meet in May [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Cheers

Jog


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Either is OK with me, however the 5th is better with Julie (wife) who complained that she didn't attend the last meet when there was 3 "other halves" present.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

5th is fine by me. Probably.


----------



## HOMER (Mar 26, 2004)

5th ok !!!!
route looks good also
would be good to see 20 tts in convoy !!
andy


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

5th seems fine to us Mark
Regards
Shaun and Gina
JRV


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes on the 5th , but Helen #1 cannot be around as she lives in Devon , sorry Richard. But Julie will see Helen #2 and Helen #3 I think


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Date still no good , long weekend in Copenhagen 

Only one Helen left!

See you next time, work and play allowing.

Ron & Helen


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Is this now definitely the 5th?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Yep [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

6.40p.m Meet at Rownhams Eastbound 
Jog 
JRV
Laurie
MighTy Tee 
TTotal 
Markebears 
Homer 
Andyman (to be reminded nearer the time) :wink: 
Phil (Probable)

Yet to confirm
The Surrey Boys  
S4 Tony 
SKG
Andyc

Cant make this one 
TThrill


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi Jog
I am going to try my best, Was is also pos coming.

Can you post a map link to the meeting area....cheers


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

kam said:


> Can you post a map link to the meeting area....cheers


It's Rownhams services. They're the only services on the M27, and they're between J3&4

Here's a map


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

btw, wouldn't westbound make more sense?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

phil said:


> btw, wouldn't westbound make more sense?


Firstly, we must make sure that everyone is happy with the looped cruise idea. From the feedback so far I assume everyone is.[smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Secondly, is everyone happy with the direction of the loop and the distance to be travelled? The loop proposed was anti-clockwise from Rownhams to Winchester to Salisbury (via Stockbridge), to Downton and finally across to Cadnam. Again, from the feedback so far, I assume all are in favour. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Unless I hear any objections, we meet at 6.30p.m. at Rownhams (eastbound) Services with the intention to set off at 6.40 ish. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Please keep me posted of any comments.

Cheers

Jog


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

kam said:


> Hi Jog
> I am going to try my best, Was is also pos coming.
> 
> Can you post a map link to the meeting area....cheers


cheers Kam,

*Jog* I hope to come to this meet too 

might even be able to bring a friend called helen as they seen to be in short supply!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

jog said:


> Secondly, is everyone happy with the direction of the loop and the distance to be travelled? The loop proposed was anti-clockwise from Rownhams to Winchester to Salisbury (via Stockbridge), to Downton and finally across to Cadnam.


Sounds good, apart from Winchester should be avoided like the plague at that time of night. I know a short cut though


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

I think I can make this, subject to work commitments  . I'll confirm nearer the time.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Bollocks. I don't think I can make it. Was planning to go to a gig that night.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

OK, as usual the list gets shorter before it gets longer again :?

We want to get as many TTs as we can. Anyone who lives in Hants, Dorset, Wilts, Berks, Surrey, Sussex or even further afield is welcome to tag along.

Please post your replies here and I will add you to the list.

6.40p.m Meet at Rownhams Eastbound 
Jog 
JRV 
MighTy Tee 
TTotal 
Markebears 
Homer 
Andyman (to be reminded nearer the time) 
DigimeisTTer

Yet to confirm 
The Surrey Boys [smiley=dude.gif] ( KAM, WAS, etc)
S4 Tony 
SKG 
Andyc

Cant make this one 
TThrill
Laurie
Phil


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

For those that dont know, Rownhams services is between Jcn3 and 4 on the M27 EASTBOUND.

See link

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... search.srf


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

As newby in his first TT with only 157 miles to date I'm looking forward to this! 5th is cool with me I'm based in Poole so fairly central for all suggestions so far!

:twisted:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> As newby in his first TT with only 157 miles to date I'm looking forward to this! 5th is cool with me I'm based in Poole so fairly central for all suggestions so far!
> 
> :twisted:


Excellent, will add you to the list.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

OK so i have hassled a bit today and the results are as follows:

Please post your replies here and I will add you to the list.

6.40p.m Meet at Rownhams Eastbound 
Jog 
JRV 
MighTy Tee 
TTotal 
Markebears 
Homer 
Andyman (to be reminded nearer the time) 
DigimeisTTer

Yet to confirm or have shown an interest in the past.
The Surrey Boys ( KAM, WAS, etc) 
S4 Tony 
SKG 
Andyc 
auditt260bhp
kharling
timw
Moss

Cant make this one 
TThrill 
Laurie 
Phil
Bryn
Toonbroon

To summarise, we have 7 Definates, and atleast 10-12 possibles.
This could be a big event if we can get the commitment of the possibles.

Any more????? I cant hear you!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

was said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jog
> ...


That'll be nice mate ,as I will be missing my Helen .

Perhaps one night we can have a Paul(or Mark or Phil or John) and Helen night , we seem to have a possible 4 already ! :roll:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cant make this date, gonna be up'north! :?


----------



## HOMER (Mar 26, 2004)

helen cant make it !!! but im still ok 
see you all wed at rownhams


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Helen cant make it and neither can I now....sorry guys have a good one .


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I fired up the puter this morning to be greeted by 3 cant come and 1 probably cant come.  
I dont think the weather is hepling the enthusiasm. If it is still raining on Wednesday, perhaps we should think about re-scheduling for a week or so, and hopefully the numbers will grow again :!: 
You comments would be appreciated.
The shrinking (not being very positive am I) list is as follows: 

6.40p.m Meet at Rownhams Eastbound 
Jog 
JRV 
MighTy Tee 
Markebears 
Homer 
DigimeisTTer

Yet to confirm or have shown an interest in the past. 
The Surrey Boys ( KAM, WAS, etc) 
S4 Tony 
SKG 
Andyc 
auditt260bhp 
timw 
Andyman

Cant make this one 
TThrill 
Laurie 
Phil 
Bryn 
Toonbroon 
TTotal 
kharling 
Moss


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am on subject to not still having to use the stupid 50mph spacesaver spare, which should be replaced tomorrow pm.

I am OK next week as well, but Julie would probably not be with me on Wednesday 12th.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> I am on subject to not still having to use the stupid 50mph spacesaver spare, which should be replaced tomorrow pm.
> 
> I am OK next week as well, but Julie would probably not be with me on Wednesday 12th.


Lets see how the weather looks tomorrow.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

sorry jog, going to let you down. Work commitments :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

kam said:


> sorry jog, going to let you down. Work commitments :?


Not a good day to organise a meet. 

Back to the padded cell for a lay down [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

We are on the up again - 9 now! 

6.40p.m Meet at Rownhams Eastbound 
Jog 
JRV 
MighTy Tee 
Markebears 
Homer 
DigimeisTTer 
Laurie
SKG
SKG + 1

Yet to confirm or have shown an interest in the past.

S4 Tony 
Andyc 
auditt260bhp 
timw 
Andyman

Cant make this one 
TThrill 
Phil 
Bryn 
Toonbroon 
TTotal 
kharling 
Moss
The Surrey Boys ( KAM, WAS, etc)


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

Sorry, definitely can't make the 5th now - only just finished work today, and tomorrow won't be any better :x BTW, I did reply earlier when I still wasn't sure (see Page 2  )


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry to fall at last hurdle but i can't make tonight either now - parent invasion- no escape- apologies!

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Sorry to fall at last hurdle but i can't make tonight either now - parent invasion- no escape- apologies!
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


That sounds like a very good excuse to escape :wink:

New Tyre is fitted so will be there... see you all later.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, a bit showery tonight but not as bad as I thought it might be. 
See you all there tonight.

Whos going?

Cheers

Jog


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

We will definately be there.....or call us square......How old am I?????

Shaun and Gina
JRV
:lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

jrv said:


> We will definately be there.....or call us square......How old am I?????
> 
> Shaun and Gina
> JRV
> :lol:


At least I can rely on you two. :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> jrv said:
> 
> 
> > We will definately be there.....or call us square......How old am I?????
> ...


Not last month you couldn't :lol:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Hope you all have fun. Shame I can't make it but I'm off out now.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Another excellent evening, great drive pity about the weather, back from Salisbury.

A few more TT would have been nice but, hey, it is the quality that counts :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks Richard. Yes it turned out to be a very entertaining evening and the even the sun shone for most of the cruise. [smiley=sunny.gif] 
Thanks to all who came along. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Keep an eye on the next meet to be posted soon. It should be a good one [smiley=cheers.gif] 
Cheers
Jog


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Gina and I really enjoyed last night, a great drive and great company at the Sir John Barleycorn, look forward to the next one!

Jog, Gina and I were pxxxing ourselves at your 'launch control' You shot off in a cloud of smoke and dust...it looked awesome mate! Bet your addicted to doing it now!

See you all soon!

Shaun and Gina
JRV


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

How many turned up?


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Sorry Guys, was on holiday 8) , due to be back in on the 4th May, but flights was cancelled and therefore delayed, only got home this morning :twisted: . Hope you all had a good time.


----------

